# I finally convinced her to use the shotgun...



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> srconnell22 said:
> 
> 
> > If I'm not mistaken, Linda does most of her hunting and her experiences come from Antrim County. This bird was not killed in Antrim County. Things could be different there.


Well...apparently they made it.



> I was out for a short drive after work today to do something, and saw birds all over the place...you should be seeing them around down there today, too...nice and warm this afternoon. If you're not, well...
> 
> Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: Absolutely No Birds! Any Reasons? - Page 2 - The Michigan Sportsman Forums http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=378705&page=2#ixzz1LTqeaiPk


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Congratulations! Awesome recap of your success. I have yet to shoot a MI bird of that caliber, so super congrats to Kelly.


----------

